# Made redundant on 457 visa



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi if you are made redundant whilst on a 457 visa and you have already submitted an EOI for a 189 visa is there any kind of bridging visa available. My husband is on a 457 and I am also working I'm worried if he got made redundant we would have to leave country. This would cause no end of problems sell car, break lease pay remaining term of school fees. DIAC said if this ever happened you can write to the monitoring team who look into your situation. 

Does anyone know if the above is an option or do you have to leave or in what circumstances could you stay. Only been here 3 months and his company are mentioning redundancy! Not happy  they even mentioned it on his first day. To me this calls into question their integrity and honesty why bring a family across the world knowing it may happen . Have we got any grounds if it happens ?


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I can understand your concern because I am on a 457 here visa as well. And on the first day when I landed here, I already decided that I must apply for PR as soon as possible because of the nature of the 457 visa. Luckily, I lodged my 189 application recently after getting an invitation and was granted a bridging visa automatically.

I am afraid submitting an EOI is not enough for a bridging visa. You are probably already aware that trying to get maximum points would increase the chance of receiving an invitation tremendously. Now DIAC already invited EOI with 60 points. So if you can submit an EOI with 65 points or more, I am sure you will receive an invitation in no time. Once you have that then lodging a 189 visa and you be granted a bridging visa. The bridging visa will give you similar work right to your current visa (457). So you will be able to stay in Australia until a decision on the 189 application is made. This is one of two ways that I could think of for your situation. The other way is to apply for another company to get another 457 visa. All the best. 




suzie5555 said:


> Hi if you are made redundant whilst on a 457 visa and you have already submitted an EOI for a 189 visa is there any kind of bridging visa available. My husband is on a 457 and I am also working I'm worried if he got made redundant we would have to leave country. This would cause no end of problems sell car, break lease pay remaining term of school fees. DIAC said if this ever happened you can write to the monitoring team who look into your situation.
> 
> Does anyone know if the above is an option or do you have to leave or in what circumstances could you stay. Only been here 3 months and his company are mentioning redundancy! Not happy  they even mentioned it on his first day. To me this calls into question their integrity and honesty why bring a family across the world knowing it may happen . Have we got any grounds if it happens ?


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

You are both working? DIAC looks extremity favorably on this, as you both pay taxes and proved yourself as employable and contributing members of society. 
If your OH is made redundant, prepare and excellent letter outlining how you both are contributing members of society, your links to Australia and the team at DIAC should be able to grant you a bridging visa. 
That said the sooner you lodge your application the better.


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you both for your responses very helpfull. Just a quick question about EOI . I'm slightly confused does my husband need a skills assessment before we submit EOI or can we be getting this done whilst waiting for invitation to apply for 189. Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

DIAC dont care if someone is working and/or paying taxes, they care about the Migration Act.

A bridging visa is there to bridge from one valid visa to the outcome of another valid visa application. If no application has been made there is no valid application to bridge to hence no bridging visa. 

On the other hand if you get an invite you would get a bridging visa as you would if you made another application for any other visa.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

suzie5555 said:


> Thank you both for your responses very helpfull. Just a quick question about EOI . I'm slightly confused does my husband need a skills assessment before we submit EOI or can we be getting this done whilst waiting for invitation to apply for 189. Many thanks


 He has to have all the documents in hand completed when he submits his EOI, including the skills assessment.


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok thanks apart from a skills assessment via engineers Australia is there anything else we need before submitting EOI. Is there anything to do re language assessment?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Unless he needs it for the skills assessment or you want to do it to get extra points (more points sooner the invite) you don't have to do it


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

If he's not a passport holder of a few English speaking countries, then he would need an IELTS score of at least 6 in every band to do the skill assessments with EA.

Then if he wants to claim higher points for EOI then IELTS again is a must. For this, a general training IELTS is sufficient.

IELTS score of at least 7 in every band gives him 10 points
IELTS score of at least 8 in every band gives him 20 points





suzie5555 said:


> Ok thanks apart from a skills assessment via engineers Australia is there anything else we need before submitting EOI. Is there anything to do re language assessment?


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Great thanks. I have just checked the diac points test and have come to only 50 points for the following. We are from the uk aged 41, 1st class honours degree , 10 years plus experience in uk only worked in aus for 3 months. Have I missed something as he only has 50 points ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh dear, its the age. Its very hard for people over 40 to meet the points and you would need to make them up elsewhere if you can.


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Do we not add any points for positive skills assessment ?


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Could he make up points by taking the English test?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes he can get points from the english test IELTS you could also add points if you have a skilled occupation and get your own skills assessed. 
Have you looked on the skill select page for the visa? It shows the points test and what you can get points for. You could also get points and your visa faster by going state sponsored.


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

State sponsored is that not the 189?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Nope, Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa


----------

